# How does loader find zfs root partition in FreeBSD 12



## fred974 (Feb 19, 2019)

Hi,

We use the script to do a zfs differential backup and sent the snapshots to an external server...
I have a procedure written down in case we need to take the server to the datacentre for disater recovery.
Bellow are my notes:

```
+-------------------------------------------------+
| Emergency server replacement with backup server |
|    1. take the server to the datacenter      |
|    2. change the bootfs to zroot/r610        |
+-------------------------------------------------+
    Edit /boot/loader.conf
    >> - vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot"
    >> + vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot/r610"

zpool set bootfs=zroot r610
```
I curently have a problem and it look like my raid is toast

I have looked at the steps mentionned above and in /boot/loader.conf I cannot find any entry for 
	
	



```
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:zroot"
```
 Do i simply add the line?
Could anyone please highlit the correct way to change the bootfs to a new ZFS File System (r610 in my case)
On the backup server the main pool is zroot.
I manually did `zfs create zroot/r610`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 19, 2019)

It's explained in gptzfsboot(8).


----------



## gkontos (Feb 19, 2019)

`# zpool get bootfs zroot`


```
NAME   PROPERTY  VALUE               SOURCE
zroot  bootfs    zroot/ROOT/default  local
```

So, I would change that


----------

